# MySQL



## Juke (11. November 2000)

Wie installiere ich den einen MySQL-Server? Ich hab mir das Proggi von mysql.com gezogen aber kapier nicht wie ich das in OmniHTTPd einfügen soll. Kan mir da mal einer helfen?

P.S.: Diese Seite ist genial!


----------



## oezer (12. November 2000)

Hi Juke,

grundsätzlich bei Hilfestellungen wäre ganz wichtig wenn du uns die Umgebung mal erzählst. Bsp. da wären Betriebssystem, welche Version du gesaugt hast, mit welchen Modulen du arbeitest, PHP Version ?? etc. etc.

gruss
OeKo


----------



## Juke (12. November 2000)

Das ist ja das Problem. Ich krieg PHP auch net zum laufen, sowie Perl und den anderen Kram. Ich hab Win98 und will `n Intranet aufbauen.


----------



## Juke (12. November 2000)

CGI geht auch nicht. Ich glaub ich versuchs mal mit Apache.


----------



## oezer (12. November 2000)

*Tip*

Ganz wichtig,

schau dir mal unter http://www.php.net bitte genau die Installationsanleitung an, dort wird beschrieben wie man php und mysql auf einem Windowsrechner installiert.

Wenn du eine grosse Festplatte hast pack dir Linux drauf und installiere bequem die Pakete Apache.rpm mod_php und mod_perl.

Ansonsten: php-center.de und php-homepage.de und mysql.net

gruss
OeKo


----------



## x-ray (14. November 2000)

also ich hab auch omnihttpd.
bei mir läuft es prima, auch mit mysql.
hat zwar einige zeit gedauert - weil ich erst mit apache getestet hatte.
aber jetzt gehts einwandfrei.
tip:
http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/php/install-windows95-nt.php

falls du immernoch hilfe brauchst -  ICQ


----------



## Juke (14. November 2000)

Erst mal danke für die Antworten, aberr ich schaff es ja noch nicht mal die CGI-Scripts zum laufen zu bringen! Ich benutze dabei AcivePerl mit OmniHTTPd, hab die richtigen Pfadangaben gemacht, aber er willd ie CGI-Files immer downloaden! Was mache ich falsch?


----------

